# Apricot Rhubarb Wine



## BoGilkey (Feb 18, 2015)

I have 20lbs of Rhubarb and 11lbs of Apricots in the freezer and wanted to mix them for a 6 gallon batch of wine. Anyone know if thats a good combo? Also can I use all of that fruit in one batch? What should the gravity read on hydrometer? Anyone have a recipe I could use? Should I just follow a Rhubarb wine recipe, add in the apricot, and see how it turns out. I've only done one batch of wine this big before, it was blackberry, and it turned out great. I'm not picky and would not claim to have refined taste so winging it or creating my own recipe is more my style over being exact and following a recipe 100% but this time I'm a little hesitant because this is a lot of fruit and would hate to waste it. Thanks for any advice or recipes you all have for me.


----------

